# Pygmy Cories?



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

My local fish store has some baby pygmy cories and I was wondering how big and if full grown they would be (baby) cherry shrimp safe. I would love to add some fish to my 100 b/c all I have is ottos with my shrimp but I dont want to risk losing any babies.

TIA for the help

JAX


----------



## Chostshrimp (May 28, 2007)

Pygmy are very small and stay small. They will snack on a shrimp if hungry, but if feed and taken good cared for , they are shrimp safe. Any ways one hungry cory will only eat one shrimpy since they are small. REmember, they school!


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

here's a list of pygmy corys;
Corydoras habrosus *spotted
Corydoras hastatus *silver with black rear fin
Corydoras pygmaeus *stripped
Aspidoras pauciradiatus *speckled with black top fin & whiskers

I keep about a dozen c.hastatus in a community tank,
and a few in my Shrimp breeding tank, and they do 
NOT prey on my shrimp fry at all.

It seems ridiculous to put these 2cm
fish in a 100gal tank, but whatever.


----------



## Halibass (Jan 28, 2007)

JAXON777 said:


> My local fish store has some baby pygmy cories and I was wondering how big and if full grown they would be (baby) cherry shrimp safe. I would love to add some fish to my 100 b/c all I have is ottos with my shrimp but I dont want to risk losing any babies.
> 
> TIA for the help
> 
> JAX


Wow, you have a 100 gallon shrimp and otto tank? It would be nice for the cories to have a school of say 10-20.


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

yea that was how many I was thinking


----------



## dekstr (Oct 30, 2007)

Yup pygmy cories are cherry shrimp safe.

In fact, a full grown cherry shrimp is about the same size as a corydora pymaeus lol.

Due to their small size you can probably fit a lot, 10-20 in a 100 gallon easily. The only concern would be swimming space. They're quite mindless when it comes to territory so it'll be cool if you stocked a lot of them.


----------



## Cliff Mayes (Jan 29, 2007)

Remember that Cories are predators.

Predators will try to eat whatever is present that looks like food. Predators will not usually try to kill anything that looks like it might be a problem and if there is easier food available it will get eaten first. I am not sure about territory. Territory is another basic drive that relates to food and reproduction. When any animal gets to rockin and rollin all bets are off as far as peaceful co-existence. Cories and Shrimp both live on the bottom.

Relative sizes may help here but as mentioned do not let the critters get hungry. I am not sure about that species of Shrimp. I am now trying to raise Cherries and they seem to be vegetarians but I am not sure.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

in a 100g, you could put 50 pygmy cories! LOL. That's a lot of the tank's bioload though.... that would make sure an amazing school, though.


----------



## exterminator (Mar 26, 2005)

spypet said:


> It seems ridiculous to put these 2cm
> fish in a 100gal tank, but whatever.


Why is it ridiculous? Do they normally live in very small puddles?


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

I think they are illuding to the fact that a tiny fish in a huge tank may be too small. In a school, what does it matter? LOL. Plus you can put a bunch of tiny fish in a big tank. I say go for it, it's a cool idea.


----------



## exterminator (Mar 26, 2005)

I think that even a 2000 gallon tank is still a small puddle for fish, even as tiny as pygmy cory. If we compare tanks with natural water bodies.

I don't see anything wrong with putting them into a 100G tank. 

What is really ridiculous, is keeping a 20" fish in a 100 gallon.


----------



## Cliff Mayes (Jan 29, 2007)

It is true that all tanks are small.

Putting 20 fish inches in a 100 seems better to me than 20 fish inches in a 10.

Seem kinda refreshing even though its a lot of money for just a few fish.


----------



## Mud Pie Mama (Jul 30, 2006)

I love Pygmy Cories! I've got twenty in a 20g long. They are fun to watch and simply adorable; so cool to see them schooling, too. I think you could easily put 40 or 50 in a 100g tank. In my 20 I have Threadfin Rainbowfish to fill the top layer.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Keep in mind habrosus is pelagic and swims mid-water like a tetra. Pygmeus act more like a cory and swims on the bottom.

Habrosus has been kind of hard to get in the past few years, pygmeus seems ot have been around though.


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

rs79 said:


> pelagic


nice SAT word :-s


----------



## apistaeasy (Jul 16, 2004)

I have around 20 C. pygmaea in my 8 gallon tank, and my shrimp population has exploded to well over 60 (maybe even around 80) RCS.

I also have a school of 50 C. pygmaea in a 36 bow. Their behavior when they are confident in a large school is so different! It's almost like they are a different fish.

In a 100 gallon tank you could do 200 or so without any worry.


----------



## Round Head (Feb 28, 2006)

I have 40 or so of each species in my 80gal.
Of the 3 I like the Pygmeus the most; they are the most active and have alot of character.
I bought all of mine from CoryRus but had a bunch of DOA so I will not give them anymore business.


----------

